# Misdiagnosis



## jessica13 (Dec 13, 2012)

A few months ago, I posted my story of "IBS" on this website, but recent events have shown that i've been misdiagnosed. I actually have had a severe herniated L5-S1 disc for a little over a year, but it just started out as pain in my stomach with some hip pain/sciatica. As my back became worse, my doctor took a step back and said "this girl does not have IBS, her symptoms don't match up to it".

After getting off the tylenol 3, i realized my back/leg pain, burning, etc, was a lot worse than i thought it was. I was so jacked up on pain killers that I was making my back worse and worse and had no idea.

So I received an MRI, and have gone to a neurosurgeon who is planning to operate any week now. I will be admitted into the hospital in the next few days to help build my case, since you don't see a lot of 17 year old girls with a severe herniated disc who can't walk.

I definitely consider myself one of the lucky ones, because I know how everyone here will continue to suffer REAL pain, but people won't take them seriously. People used to think that I was just a drama queen, but now being in bed unable to walk, I can look at them and say i told you i was in pain.

I can't wait to be pain free at last, and go back to normal life 

Good luck to all of you; the support I received here was tremendous, and I hope that someday you can all lead pain free lives as well.


----------

